# Dead Man Stomp: Call of Cthulhu in Surround Sound



## PaulofCthulhu (Oct 28, 2006)

A terrible tale indeed (likely in more ways than one).

Halloween 2006 Audio Game: Dead Man Stomp

Paul


----------

